# Help walk away



## Bpd (Nov 3, 2017)

My fiance who we have lived together for 3 years and moved across the country to be together after meeting on vacation through mutual family friends walked out a week ago. All the signs of walk away wife. Looking back on it there was opportunities I should have seen where she was communicating orally and physically. We both are in college me grad and her undergrad and both work we became hi and bye being on opposite schedules. She has told me it's both our fault and there's no fixing it we don't fundamentally relate anymore. Says she loves me and misses me but not enough after a week she got her own apartment and got her possessions. It kills having her gone we both are hurting although she won't show me or confide in me as we always have. She means everything to me. I've read give her her space let her go but it's so difficult. I'm a wreck. What do I do


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Help yourself, walk away.


As much as it hurts, this is a good thing.

This happens all the time during this age period.
Friends and lovers in college......gone after graduation.

She may have met someone else.
She may just be a smart girl.

She knew that what you two had was a convenient coupling.
A coupling that has run it's course.

The participants now free to search for a final run for the money.
A final run....to find the next and real honey.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

If you lose her and I think you have; no longer do you maintain that pact....
You gained memories of her, that no other man can take away from you.
No other man can touch, can caress. These memories, that you can savor, for years after the fact.

When you are in your seventies, even eighties, those memories will keep you warm, keep you smiling.

A women can never leave a man. She cannot. She can only distance herself from him.
Never from his mind. 

And his mind will keep her naked, front and center, always youthful, firm and loving.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Let this be a lesson learned. A relationship cannot be kept if you don't work at it. Even with separate schedules, you two could have made dates weekly to re-connect. Some lessons are expensive... like this one.

Don't contact her. She's chosen to leave. So she's gone from your life.

So now what do you do? You move on with your life. Get busy. Get out and meet people. Make sure you are working out.


----------

